# India’s first manned space flight trial in 2015



## heidi2521 (Apr 10, 2013)

India’s first manned space flight trial in 2015



> The first flight of ISRO's new and powerful rocket that will be able to carry an Indian to space, is expected to take place by the middle of 2015.
> 
> Known as the Geostationary satellite launch vehicle (GSLV) Mark-III, this is the heavy-duty rocket, which Indian Space Research Organisation (ISRO) will use to send an Indian astronaut to the space. Doing the same with commercial foreign rockets, would be very expensive.
> 
> “GSLV Mk-III will have a payload of 6-10 tonnes and can take an Indian astronaut to a low earth orbit,” ISRO chairman K Radhakrishnan said at the Indian National Science Academy here on Tuesday.



The Soyuz monopoly should be broken soon if ISRO is successful.


----------



## Desmond (Apr 10, 2013)

Great news....just when I was thinking that politics would not make this possible for sometime, this news came up.

Looks like 2015 will be the year of space since Deep Space Industries plans to start its asteroid mining operation in 2015 as well.


----------



## Renny (Apr 10, 2013)

Isro >> drdo


----------



## icebags (Apr 10, 2013)

gslv failure rate is pretty high..... who will agree to ride it so soon? 

its very frustrating to see that they cant develop a proper cryo engine when more than a decade is passed since the glsv was introduced.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Apr 10, 2013)

Renny said:


> Isro >> drdo



DRDO is not match for ISRO. I believe ISRO is the only organisation in India of world level or even better.


----------



## nikufellow (Apr 10, 2013)

Would anyone knowingly agree to be on this thing specially since its 'desi'  made?.... Well you never know maybe national pride and patriotism would make someone go.....  Am really ashamed to admit this but I really doubt isros capabilities of carrying out such a mission!!


----------



## heidi2521 (Apr 10, 2013)

If it has been tested enough times with a >98% success rate, sure.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Apr 10, 2013)

nikufellow said:


> Would anyone knowingly agree to be on this thing specially since its 'desi'  made?.... Well you never know maybe national pride and patriotism would make someone go.....  Am really ashamed to admit this but I really doubt isros capabilities of carrying out such a mission!!



ISRO is the only thing in India in which you can trust.


----------



## Desmond (Apr 10, 2013)

That's why they have a target of 2015. They can test in the meantime.

Though I too have my doubts about its capabilities but I think going to space will become more cheaper for Indian astronauts now that we no longer have to rely upon the Russians.

I wish ISRO had a better website though, something on par with NASA.


----------



## digit.sh (Apr 11, 2013)

I shall celebrate only after we have a mature home grown cryogenic engine. 



Spoiler



Also remember that, we still can't build turbofan engines (for cruise missiles and aircrafts). We can not even build engines for our "indigenous" HAL druv(which borrows it engine from a French company called Turbomeca). Which is a shame.



Talk about self reliance huh?


----------



## icebags (Apr 11, 2013)

digit.sh said:


> Also remember that, we still can't build turbofan engines (for cruise missiles and aircrafts). We can not even build engines for our "indigenous" HAL druv(which borrows it engine from a French company called Turbomeca). Which is a shame.
> Talk about self reliance huh?



apparently our top notch or even upper mediocre students are not interested in core physics/ mechanical thermodynamics, as much as they are interested in doing some computer/software job or sitting in the high salaried chair of some multinational company after doing an mba. you can make blue prints of an aircraft/rocket chassis with software modelling, but can you do the same with an engine ?



DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> That's why they have a target of 2015. They can test in the meantime.


they need to conduct multiple tests, analyze the results, do the modifications/upgradations, then testing again - as much as 4-5 cycles to make sure the people to be sitting on top of those tons of fuel will walk on earth after next few days. can it really be done in 2-3 years ?  2025 will perhaps be a better goal to think about.


----------



## heidi2521 (Apr 11, 2013)

icebags said:


> apparently our top notch or even upper mediocre students are not interested in core physics/ mechanical thermodynamics, as much as they are interested in doing some computer/software job or sitting in the high salaried chair of some multinational company after doing an mba.
> 
> 
> they need to conduct multiple tests, analyze the results, do the modifications/upgradations, then testing again - as much as 4-5 cycles to make sure the people to be sitting on top of those tons of fuel will walk on earth after next few days. can it really be done in 2-3 years ?  2025 will perhaps be a better goal to think about.



Worst case scenario: They buy cheap chinese spaceships and try to pass it off as indigenous inventions


----------



## icebags (Apr 11, 2013)

^^ that is micromax business model. don't compare it with our flagship space organization's.


----------



## heidi2521 (Apr 11, 2013)

I was referring to the Akash tablet fiasco not Micromax. I personally consider ISRO trustworthy. They would probably end up bringing in French/Israeli/Russian scientists in if they were unable to succeed on their own.


----------



## Vyom (Apr 11, 2013)

A travel to the low earth orbit and back. Although a travel to moon may be distant, but I am glad ISRO is progressing one step at a time.
Because of this haphazard politics of India, news of this kind, cheers me a bit.

Anyway, I made this poster for my FB page: 

*i.minus.com/i6Y1Tvg8cCAjt.jpg


----------



## icebags (Apr 11, 2013)

nice poster, but that rockets a pslv. may be u would like to change the pic to a gslv mk-iii or at least to some other gslv.


----------



## Vyom (Apr 11, 2013)

I tried to find a lot. But the rocket is still under construction. So it was hard to find. 
Plus, I only wanted to give an idea, and needed a pic that have that appeal of "flight to space". If you know what I mean!


----------



## icebags (Apr 11, 2013)

use something like this : it has an optimus prime like appeal, i think..... 
Google Image Result for *upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/thumb/d/d5/GSLV1.jpg/310px-GSLV1.jpg


----------



## Vyom (Apr 11, 2013)

It's not big enough. And isn't "flying".. 
Anyway, I am not an artist, nor I want to take this thread offtopic, than it already did!


----------



## Demon Lord (Apr 12, 2013)

finally some good news related to india,


----------



## Desmond (Apr 12, 2013)

I think our stupid politicians should stop squabbling and concentrate more on space exploration.


----------



## pacificb0y (Apr 12, 2013)

by 2150 2200 April 4, nasa and americans will travel t0 other nearest galaxies and have discovered some Extra-Terrestrial Life ,they will sitting right next to them having coffee and cookies And Riding To space For them and to their citizens will be a common thing ,while here in india.. ISRO's manned space Craft will be jumping on mars and moon ,Making small urban cottages for the over whelming population of india ,as we  will have no control on population rise and we will be running Out of sources ,Everything will be changed except the fight between BJP and congress  

NOt possible untill they come out with a module to fight with poverty as poverty in india is wide spread [ between the period 1993-94 and 2004–05, states that 77% of Indians live on less than  20rs a day (about $0.50 per day)] dont know much about the recent conditions but i am sure things may have changed

They will be confused ...investing billions behind a space craft or to poor people ? What ever they will choose to invest in Half of money Will be consumed by the corrupted people 



digit.sh said:


> I shall celebrate only after we have a mature home grown cryogenic engine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Cryogenic Engine Failure  April 18, 2010

On Saturday, May 12, 2012 ISRO carried out the first test of the the indigenous cryogenic engine since the failure of the engine on April 15, 2010 during the launch of GSLV D-3.

The engine was tested at the Liquid Propulsion Systems Centre (LPSC) at Mahendragiri for 200 seconds.


Following the successful test, ISRO chief K Radhakrishnan told reporters that the engine would undergo another two tests, including endurance test of 1, 000 seconds and vacuum ignition test.



Indian Cryogenic Engine Second Test Flight

ISRO's CUS will be tested for the second time in June 2013 on GSLV D-5 carrying GSAT-14.


----------



## RCuber (Apr 12, 2013)

People at ISRO are Scientist, don't compare ISRO to a bunch of companies trying to make some buck selling Chinese cr@p.


----------



## ico (Apr 12, 2013)

digit.sh said:


> I shall celebrate only after we have a mature home grown cryogenic engine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Successful ignition of indigenous cryogenic engine - The Hindu

We're close.


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Apr 12, 2013)

what a terrible waste of resources ....when you have a population more than 60-70 % struggling for a daily breads better make use space projects which can help people in someway  ,if you are immensly rich like EU or USA than can make manned program to any where in the solar system


----------



## RCuber (Apr 12, 2013)

Please play Rise of Nations to see how Rockets help a nation


----------



## Vyom (Apr 12, 2013)

ssdivisiongermany1933 said:


> what a terrible waste of resources ....when you have a population more than 60-70 % struggling for a daily breads better make use space projects which can help people in someway  ,if you are immensly rich like EU or USA than can make manned program to any where in the solar system



What a terrible waste of resources you are doing of your Internet access and time, by posting your negativism on a forum... when you can teach or train some underprivileged children about PC or Internet for free.

Sorry.. but you pushed me. :/


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Apr 12, 2013)

RCuber said:


> Please play Rise of Nations to see how Rockets help a nation



I never said abandoning space or rocket projects .... only comment when you read carefully


----------



## sukesh1090 (Apr 12, 2013)

we can't leave all researches and developments and and start giving food to those below powerty line people.we can only help to improve their condition but it shouldn't be our only aim.government had many development programs to improve their conditions but they are not implemented efficiently,thats a different matter and both corrupt politicians ans those people are also responsible for this because i have seen those people miss using these facilities and they will sell those rations which they get for higher rates and also they can afford TV and all but they can't afford food, that's strange.if we stop giving reservation and hefty subsidies to farmers and other people and make them work then for sure we will beat all other countries out of water.
In NASA consists of 40% Indians and we can't ask those men to come back and work in India because if they have got those opportunities and salary they would have never left India.
btw all things aside ISRO has always proven itself worthy and it will do it again for sure.


----------



## RCuber (Apr 12, 2013)

ssdivisiongermany1933 said:


> I never said abandoning space or rocket projects .... only comment when you read carefully



it was never intended for you.. posted as additional information


----------



## surajramnani2k8 (May 14, 2013)

Amazing to see how good the technology has became!


----------



## avinandan012 (May 14, 2013)

sad govt. why u no give FUP free broadband ????



DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Great news....just when I was thinking that politics would not make this possible for sometime, this news came up.
> 
> Looks like 2015 will be the year of space since Deep Space Industries plans to start its asteroid mining operation in 2015 as well.



ISRO scam ?


----------



## Ankit Omar (May 14, 2013)

If only good intentions could lead to good results. Seriously guys; has ISRO rocket technology reached that level of expertise to send and bring back a Astronaut without frying him/her up in the stratosphere?


----------



## Harsh Pranami (May 14, 2013)

Well russians did it in 1961. We are going to do it in 2015. Seriously, are we 54 years behind them?


----------



## harshilsharma63 (May 14, 2013)

Harsh Pranami said:


> Well russians did it in 1961. We are going to do it in 2015. Seriously, are we 54 years behind them?


There are many more important things with Gov't than sending humans in space. Hint: poverty and unemployment.


----------



## d3p (May 14, 2013)

I can smell  *THE GSLV MK III SCAM* ???

* One Dhoti Babu need to be appointed for the scam.*


----------



## Bhargav Simha (May 14, 2013)

Vyom said:


> What a terrible waste of resources you are doing of your Internet access and time, by posting your negativism on a forum... when you can teach or train some underprivileged children about PC or Internet for free.
> 
> Sorry.. but you pushed me. :/




Answered like a Boss 



Harsh Pranami said:


> Well russians did it in 1961. We are going to do it in 2015. Seriously, are we 54 years behind them?



May its just that ISRO felt  communication and research satellites are more important that a manned space flight.... ISRO is one of the biggest space agencies and has the largest satellite communication network used for natural disaster warnings, radio networking, computer communications and land management. These are more usefull than sending a chimp or man into space just for laurels.
I am not particularly happy with the manned space program as they are just for show....to appease people with wondorous acheivements (like the wonders or amusement parks in the video games)..... an act used by agencies like NASA etc to get big budgets from the government..


----------



## nikufellow (May 14, 2013)

If nobody is willing to board I'll take the risk


----------



## bubusam13 (May 14, 2013)

U can't say nobody when I am there


----------



## gopi_vbboy (May 15, 2013)

RCuber said:


> People at ISRO are Scientist, don't compare ISRO to a bunch of companies trying to make some buck selling Chinese cr@p.



 Do you know India still doesn't have any infra manufacturing for microprocessors?.
IIT/BITS were setup by MIT/Soviet/Germany.
Indian rail locomtive is GE design
Indian power plants are british designs.
ISRO was setup with assitance from US/Russia
Our airplanes are Boeing.

I appreciate work of ISRO but still every RnD in India is dependent on US/Russia/Chinese assistance and products.
We need to move on to indigenous manufacturing.


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 15, 2013)

> but still every RnD in India is dependent on US/Russia/Chinese assistance and products


not every RnD.ISRO & Atomic energy sectors are indigenous & also because technology transfer in these areas is prohibited so you only have 2 options:a)develop it(like India did) or b)steal it(like Pakistan did).


----------



## bubusam13 (May 15, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> not every RnD.ISRO & Atomic energy sectors are indigenous & also because technology transfer in these areas is prohibited so you only have 2 options:a)develop it(like India did) or b)steal it(like Pakistan did).



Correct. Infact assistance is necessary. Technology now a days is so much advanced that if you start RnD from the scratch, you will never reach the top. Here, you have to start from the mid of the ladder and not from the bottom.
I only hope it's not a scam, otherwise I have thumbs up for this mission.


----------



## gopi_vbboy (May 15, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> not every RnD.ISRO & Atomic energy sectors are indigenous & also because technology transfer in these areas is prohibited so you only have 2 options:a)develop it(like India did) or b)steal it(like Pakistan did).


Yes you are right not everything but my point is for example -why we are still importing russian reactor for kudankulam?


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 15, 2013)

we are buying russian & french reactors because it is for civilian use which means cost factor has to be kept in mind which is not a matter of concern for defense needs.military purpose nuclear reactors are different from civilian purpose nuclear reactors in terms of designing as well as operating.


----------



## Ronnie11 (May 15, 2013)

gopi_vbboy said:


> Yes you are right not everything but my point is for example -why we are still importing russian reactor for kudankulam?



India is developing their own reactors...Department of Atomic energy doesn't tend to showcase in public but many indian reactors are already functioning example tarapur,kakrapar etc...



whitestar_999 said:


> we are buying russian & french reactors because it is for civilian use which means cost factor has to be kept in mind which is not a matter of concern for defense needs.military purpose nuclear reactors are different from civilian purpose nuclear reactors in terms of designing as well as operating.



Yeah this kind of sums up the query..Also since the nuclear deal was struck,India has separated both civilian and military needs

U.S also has been trying in the form of GE to setup a nuclear plant here for few years now... India is working both ways..trying to meet the energy needs as well as developing its own reactors...


----------



## icebags (May 15, 2013)

gopi_vbboy said:


> Yes you are right not everything but my point is for example -why we are still importing russian reactor for kudankulam?



2 reasons.
# admins responsible for funding have know idea what it's all about and/or get involved in scams.
# lack of talented/ experienced human resource in those field. those who graduate/post graduate/doctorate from college/universities know how these all work because thats all written in book, but they don't know how to build them or what equips to look for to build them. (not to forget all top grade students want to do mba, who cares about what in the rusty old machines in physics / mechanical / electrical labs do or even whats in there)

a joke lookalike i heard from years ago:



> minister came to visit new chemical RnD & manufacturing plant: what are we making here ?
> plant md : isotopes of this and that.
> minister : so, will u guarantee quality of these isotopes will be better than that we import from there ?
> plant md : [speechless]


----------



## Skyh3ck (May 20, 2013)

when the Indian space ships will land on Moon and Mars, chinese would have already painted all rocks and stone with Red...........

by the way will this space launch or the space ship will be named after any other "Gandhi" like all roads, bridges, sea link etc etc. are named


----------



## surajramnani2k8 (May 23, 2013)

This might be fun


----------



## Ironman (May 26, 2013)

icebags said:


> apparently our top notch or even upper mediocre students are not interested in core physics/ mechanical thermodynamics, as much as they are interested in doing some computer/software job or sitting in the high salaried chair of some multinational company after doing an mba. you can make blue prints of an aircraft/rocket chassis with software modelling, but can you do the same with an engine ?
> 
> 
> they need to conduct multiple tests, analyze the results, do the modifications/upgradations, then testing again - as much as 4-5 cycles to make sure the people to be sitting on top of those tons of fuel will walk on earth after next few days. can it really be done in 2-3 years ?  2025 will perhaps be a better goal to think about.



Many are i suppose 
atleast i was extremely interested in aerospace engineering , but did not got a chance to study it
so had to take up computer science

so its not lack of interest , its lack of opportunity
many iits but only 4 study Aerospace engg
and rest of the colleges are not even on par in quality 



dead5 said:


> Worst case scenario: They buy cheap chinese spaceships and try to pass it off as indigenous inventions



Thas how you get the money and the fame too



DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> I think our stupid politicians should stop squabbling and concentrate more on space exploration.


no the need MOAR MOAR and MOAR money , power , and ............... (Just fill in )



RCuber said:


> Please play Rise of Nations to see how Rockets help a nation


haha


Vyom said:


> What a terrible waste of resources you are doing of your Internet access and time, by posting your negativism on a forum... when you can teach or train some underprivileged children about PC or Internet for free.
> 
> Sorry.. but you pushed me. :/


 HAHA HAHA


----------

